# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  koja veca autosjedalica (grupa II-III)???

## Evitta

dakle, dostigli 18 kg, po visini jos ima par cm, pa polako gledamo kupnju nove. vecina prijatelja u toj fazi kupuje samo onaj podest ispod guze no mi cemo definitivno kupit bas pravu autosjedalicu samo vecu, em sto je motoricki dosta los em sto smo cesto na cesti..
i sad dok gledam (a nemam puno veremena) totalno sam izgubljena i nemam pojma koju bi. ja bi cak rade da opet ima svoje pojaseve, a vidim da vecina nema nego se koriste pojasevi auta..
pa ako moze koja preporuka, koje se najvise kupuju, koje su ocijenjene dobre,da bude kvalitetnija, do nekih 1500kn..
do sad smo imali maxi-cosi priori i zakon je.
unaprijed hvala

----------


## mis-pis

maxi cosi rodi xr
cybex solution x
kiddy discovery pro
wavo junior
roemer kid plus
bebe confort moby
concord lift evo pt
roemer kid

sa isofixom: roemer kidfix

Uzivaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

u Europi ne postoji AS za djecu preko 18 kila s vlastitim pojasevima, u svima se djeca vežu pojasom auta

a za izbor:
najprije baci pogled na ovu stranicu i provjeri ocjene na testovima (moraš kliknuti na pojedinu AS da bi se otvorio prozor s ocjenama, ukoliko je AS uopće testirana), a zatim u potragu i uspoređivanje cijena (ako imaš mogućnosti, svakako je isplativo AS kupiti u Sloveniji, Austriji ili Italiji)

----------


## Evitta

hvala vam cure!
ja tek sad skuzila da se te sjedalice uopce nicim ne vezu za automobil, i sad me pere dal moze biti sigurna kao ove koje su pricvrscene za auto?? :? 
i jos jedno, vidim da ove roemer ima za kupit u tl, a dal ima gdje u zg  kupit kiddy discovery pro, ako nema gdje se ih moze kupit i koja im je cijena?

----------


## mis-pis

Evo, na ovoj stranici sam pronasla najjeftinije.  :Smile: 
http://www.mytoys.de/catalog/show/KI...ba.br01.34.06/
To su proslogodisnji modeli, dok su ovogodisnji puuuuuno skuplji. To je neka njemacka stranica. Dostava unutar Njemacke kosta 2,95 eura, a van njihovih granica http://www.mytoys.de/catalog/show/KI.../?layout=popup
Hrvatske nema na listi, ali posalji im mail pa raspitaj.
A evo ih i u Sloveniji.
http://b2c.baby-center.si/webclassif...rentClassID=90
Obavezno probaj kako pase u auto.
Mislim da ih u Hr nema. :/

A sto se tice pricvrscavanja sjedalice u auto, roemer kidfix je sa isofixom, a ima ih jos, ali jos nisu testirane (kao npr. cybex solution x-fix). Mislim da taj isofix ne igra veliku ulogu sto se sigurnosti tice. Po tom pitanju se radije obrati savjetnicima. Ja sam samo mama koja takodje traga za sjedalicom.  :Grin:

----------


## Evitta

mis-pis puno hvala!
ali da budem iskrena nisam bas previse sigurna dal moramo prijeci u novu grupu. je da je mali navrsio 18kg, al visok je samo 104cm i jos ima bar 6cm da preraste po visini. a cijeli je neki mrsavi i sad posto vidim da se ove sve vezu samo pojasom automobila pitam se dal je nuzno da prijedemo u novu kategoriju, il se moze jos neko vrijeme vozati u ovoj 9-18, bar dok ju ne preraste po visini..
ako tko zna bila bi zahvalna

----------


## mis-pis

Eto vidis, ja mislim da mora u sljedecu grupu. Bas iz razloga sto je prerastao tezinom. Mi imamo malca koji ima 3 godine i 5 mjeseci. Visinom sjedalicu grupe I takodje nije prerastao, ali tezinom jeste. I zato ide u sljedecu.
Postoji par tema u kojim se o tome raspravljalo. To ti je isto kao kad bi imala kombinovanu sjedalicu 9-36kg, ona ima svoje pojaseve, ali ih moras maknuti kada dijete dostigne tezinu od 18kg.

----------


## puntica

> mis-pis puno hvala!
> ali da budem iskrena nisam bas previse sigurna dal moramo prijeci u novu grupu. je da je mali navrsio 18kg, al visok je samo 104cm i jos ima bar 6cm da preraste po visini. a cijeli je neki mrsavi i sad posto vidim da se ove sve vezu samo pojasom automobila pitam se dal je nuzno da prijedemo u novu kategoriju, il se moze jos neko vrijeme vozati u ovoj 9-18, bar dok ju ne preraste po visini..
> ako tko zna bila bi zahvalna


zašto te muči to što se veže pojasevima automobila? čega te strah? što te brine?[/quote]

----------


## daddycool

> Eto vidis, ja mislim da mora u sljedecu grupu. Bas iz razloga sto je prerastao tezinom. Mi imamo malca koji ima 3 godine i 5 mjeseci. Visinom sjedalicu grupe I takodje nije prerastao, ali tezinom jeste. I zato ide u sljedecu.
> Postoji par tema u kojim se o tome raspravljalo. To ti je isto kao kad bi imala kombinovanu sjedalicu 9-36kg, ona ima svoje pojaseve, ali ih moras maknuti kada dijete dostigne tezinu od 18kg.


upravo ovako
ako je prešao 18 kg nemaš izbora

----------


## Evitta

ma nije da me sad nesto extra muci, nego mi ne djeluje sigurno kao ova 9-18 koja se veze vlastitim pojasevima plus sta je cvrsto vezana pojasem na sjedalo automobila. u onoj brosuri pise isto kako su te 9-18 puno sigurnije i kako dijete mora biti minimum 18kg tesko za II kategoriju jer da se inace moze desit da se pojas automobila ne aktivira pri naglom kocenju. eto, pa sam mislila mozda jos pricekat koji mjesec da dobi jos koju kilu i poraste par cm, al ako vecina misli da treba u vecu, kupit cemo.
zato i jesam tu da pitam..  :Kiss:

----------


## puntica

> ma nije da me sad nesto extra muci, nego mi ne djeluje sigurno kao ova 9-18 koja se veze vlastitim pojasevima plus sta je cvrsto vezana pojasem na sjedalo automobila. u onoj brosuri pise isto kako su te 9-18 puno sigurnije i kako dijete mora biti minimum *18kg* tesko za II kategoriju jer da se inace moze desit da se pojas automobila ne aktivira pri naglom kocenju. eto, pa sam mislila mozda jos pricekat koji mjesec da dobi jos koju kilu i poraste par cm, al ako vecina misli da treba u vecu, kupit cemo.
> zato i jesam tu da pitam..


nije 18 nego 15

istina da ova sjedalica koja je čvrsto vezana pojasevima automobila i ima svoje pojaseve djeluje sigurnije. mislim da bi ti onda najbolji izbor bio sjedalica s isofixom(gore ti je netko napisao neke modele). ona se još čvršće drži nego da je pričvršćena pojasevima automobila, jedino što nema svoj pojas...

ali šta ćeš, ne možeš imat sve u životu   :Laughing:

----------


## sofke

mi kupili romer kidfix prije dva dana, u slo, ne znam točno koliko sunčica ima kila, ali ima 4,5 godine (pa se nadam da ih je uspjela nakupiti 15), a morali smo kupiti još jednu sjedalicu zbog dva auta pa smo kupili booster

u slo košta 219 eura, a povrat poreza nam je bio 36 eura, tako da nas je preračunato u kunama došla 1350 kn

jako lako se namješta u auto, a mi smo htjeli sa isofixom jer nam se čini da je ipak više fiksirana, stabilnija, a samim tim i možda sigurnija...a možda nam se samo to čini pa ako ima netko tko je educiran po tom pitanju da bolje objasni   :Grin:

----------


## Evitta

ovako pise:

Osim sto sastavni pojas sjedalice s pet tocaka uporista
pruza bolju zastitu od sigurnosnog pojasa
vozila, kod djece koja nemaju 18 kg, a vezana
su direktno pojasom vozila, moze se dogoditi
da se pojas ne zakoci i time ne zadrzi dijete na
mjestu.

zato sam mislila da za svaki slucaj nabere jos koju kilu,al ako vecina misli da treba u vecu kupit cemo.
svida nam se jako ova kiddy pro discovery ili roemer, jos cemo malo razmislit pa sljedeci mjesec kupit.

----------


## Juroslav

uopće nije bitno što većina misli, bitno je da su pojasevi AS grupe I testirani do 18 kila i za djecu do 18 kila su sigurni - za sve preko toga proizvođač ne jamči sigurnost

to ne znači da će pojasevi puknuti čim dijete ima 18 kila i 10 deka, nego da za djecu preko 19 kila nema jamstva proizvođača da će pojasevi izdržati

na roditeljima je da odluče hoće li se držati uputa proizvođača i savjeta koje dobiju, ili će "čekati još malo" (ili preći u veću grupu prerano, potpuno je svejedno)

----------


## Evitta

dakle, napravili uzi izbor i sljedeci tjedan bi kupili, al ja jos uvijek ne znamo koju od tih dvije..
-kiddy discovery pro
-roemer kid plus

kolko vidim obje su dobile jednake ocijene na testovima, obje mi se svidaju, al ipak nikako da jedna prevagne, pa molim nekoga tko ima navedene autosjedalice da kaze s cime je/nije zadovoljan..

u igri je jos bila i maxi cosi rodi, al nam se bas ne svida u odnosu na ove gore, i chicco key 2-3 koja mi je prekrasna al nigdje ne vidim da je testirana i dobila dobre ocjene..

----------


## mis-pis

Evo test za Chicco Key 2-3 iz 2006. godine. 
http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=148555
Od 2007. su poostreni kriteriji za testiranje...

----------


## Evitta

hvala mis-pis!
kolko vidim dobila je zadovoljavajucu ocjenu, a pogotovo je slabije ocijenjena sto se tice sigurnosti..ove dvije koje su mi u igri ocijenjene su boljom ocjenom, tj dobro..steta, a bas mi je lijepa..

----------


## mis-pis

I meni je Chicco bila super kad se tek pojavila. Dok je nisu testirali. :/ 
Ali kad se covjek zaista treba odluciti, onda se svaki detalj uzima u obzir. I mi smo do prije neki dan muku mucili koju sjedalicu kupiti, pa smo se na kraju odlucili za MC Rodi XR. Ne samo zbog ukupne ocjene na testu (1,8 ) ili kategorije "sigurnost" kao cijele (2,0), nego i zbog pojedinacnih faktora koji se unutar te iste kategorije testiraju kao npr. frontalni sudar (2,6), bocni sudar (1,6), putanja pojasa (1,3) itd. 
Uglavnom, znam kako vam je.  :Grin: 
Ako te interesuju detaljni testovi za sjedalice koje su u tvom uzem izboru, pogledaj na ovim linkovima (testovi od 2007. i 2008.).

http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/tabela-sed-jun-1.gif 
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi-nov-08.gif 
http://www.motorevija.si/datoteke/ta...ezi%202007.gif

----------


## Evitta

jos uvijek proucavam..nije mi jasna razlika u cijeni za maxi-cosi. U tl ima za 799kn, dok u baby media je od 999-1150, ovisno o dezenu..dal je u tl stari model, nemam pojma, opce ne pise nista osim maxi cosi rodi, a na ovima u bm pise i xr i to na samoj sjedalici. mis pis koju ste vi kupili, i ako je xr noviji model u cemu je razlika u odnosu na ove u tl?
(to sve gledam sa neta, nisam isla u ducan da tocno pitam koji to model imaju..)

----------


## deva

Maxi Cosi bez XR je stariji model i znatno lošiji od ovog sa oznakom XR (odtuda i razlika u cijeni).
Ja sam nedavno kupila Maxi Cosi XR i super sam zadovoljna. U Baby centru u Brežicama košta 150 eura, a ako imaš nekog u "deželi" možeš naručiti i u njihovoj internet trgovini gdje zna biti super jednodnevnih akcija. Tako sam spomenutu sjedalicu umjesto 150 eura platila 97,5 eura. A pošto sam kupila dvije nije baš zanemarivo!

----------


## mis-pis

Mi smo iskljucivo trazili novi model zbog roka trajanja sjedalice. Ipak ova treba da traje najduze. I proslogodisnji je mogao proci. Ali posto je cijena bila ista, mi uzeli novi model.
Na proslogodisnjim modelima takodje pise Rodi XR, a na onim iz 2007. samo Rodi. U TL katalogu od 2008. imas dezene iz 2008. Cisto kao orijentir.

Btw, zna li neko gdje se na Rodi XR nalazi vodeni zig sa datumom proizvodnje? Sa svih strana sam je okrenula i nista. Trebam li sta skidati?

----------


## Aleksandra_zg

I mi zbog težine djeteta razmišljamo o daljnjoj grupi as, no brine me što naš malac ima 18 kg, no tek 21 mjesec. Je li vezanje pojasom automobila sigurno za njega?  :?   :?  :? Hvala na pomoći Rodinim savjetnicama!

----------


## daddycool

Nažalost bojim se da nemate nekog izbora ali to je stvarno jako rana dob za dostizanje te kilaže. Ako ste na 18 kg pričekajte da ih prebaci, možda ostane neko vrijeme na toj kilaži a samim time i u sigurnijoj sjedalici.

----------


## Aleksandra_zg

Hvala puno. I nama se čini da je stao s dobivanjem težine, pa ćemo pričekati još neko vrijeme.

----------


## maremama

> Btw, zna li neko gdje se na Rodi XR nalazi vodeni zig sa datumom proizvodnje? Sa svih strana sam je okrenula i nista. Trebam li sta skidati?


isto pitanje postavljam i ja!
jučer tražila datum proizvodnje utisnut na plastici ali  :?  ništa ne nalazim
 osim ako ispod bar coda one brojke ne znače datum proiz   :/

----------


## Iva M.

> ovako pise:
> 
> Osim sto sastavni pojas sjedalice s pet tocaka uporista
> pruza bolju zastitu od sigurnosnog pojasa
> vozila, *kod djece koja nemaju 18 kg, a vezana
> su direktno pojasom vozila, moze se dogoditi
> da se pojas ne zakoci i time ne zadrzi dijete na
> mjestu.
> *
> ...


*Evitta*, gdje si pročitala ovu informaciju?

Zašto su onda sjedalice grupe II klasificirane kao sjedalice od 15kg?
Zar proizvođač smije pustiti u prodaju sjedalicu za koju kaže da je od 15kg ako postoji mogučnost da ona neće ispuniti svoju funkciju u slučaju sudara ako se u njoj nalazi djete koje ima 15kg? Što znači to "može se dogoditi"??

----------


## Juroslav

> mis-pis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Btw, zna li neko gdje se na Rodi XR nalazi vodeni zig sa datumom proizvodnje? Sa svih strana sam je okrenula i nista. Trebam li sta skidati?
> 
> 
> isto pitanje postavljam i ja!
> jučer tražila datum proizvodnje utisnut na plastici ali  :?  ništa ne nalazim
>  osim ako ispod bar coda one brojke ne znače datum proiz   :/


traži još, zna biti uvučen ispod nekog poklopca ili nekog drugog dijela plastike (i sigurno ga ima)

----------


## Juroslav

> Evitta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovako pise:
> 
> Osim sto sastavni pojas sjedalice s pet tocaka uporista
> pruza bolju zastitu od sigurnosnog pojasa
> vozila, *kod djece koja nemaju 18 kg, a vezana
> su direktno pojasom vozila, moze se dogoditi
> ...


znači upravo to što je Evita napisala: može se dogoditi

pojasevi auta *trebali* bi reagirati već za dijete/osobu težine 15 kila, ali sigurno reagiraju tek kod 15 kila (zbog starosti, istrošenosti, dozvoljenog odstupanja...)

tako da se preporuča čekati dok dijete dođe do 18 kila

no, ima slučajeva kada se ne može čekati (dijete visinom preraste AS grupe I, ima više od 15 kila a još nema 18 kila - kao što je bio slučaj kod mojih dvoje) - tada je ipak sigurnije staviti dijete u AS grupe II i vezati ga pojasom auta

to je ono što nitko ne voli: izbor manjeg od dva 'zla'

----------


## Juroslav

> pojasevi auta *trebali* bi reagirati već za dijete/osobu težine 15 kila, ali sigurno reagiraju *tek kod 18 kila* (zbog starosti, istrošenosti, dozvoljenog odstupanja...)


ispravak netočnog navoda

----------


## mis-pis

> mis-pis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Btw, zna li neko gdje se na Rodi XR nalazi vodeni zig sa datumom proizvodnje? Sa svih strana sam je okrenula i nista. Trebam li sta skidati?
> 
> 
> isto pitanje postavljam i ja!
> jučer tražila datum proizvodnje utisnut na plastici ali  :?  ništa ne nalazim
>  osim ako ispod bar coda one brojke ne znače datum proiz   :/


*maremama*, si nasla? Ja jos ne mogu da nadjem. :? Poslacu im mail sa pitanjem, pa nek me navigiraju tipa toplo-hladno.  :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

Pronasla sam vodeni zig na Rodi XR. Na naslonu je na sivoj plastici, vidi se kad se skine navlaka, a na dijelu za sjedenje je sa donje strane u supljinama pored bijele plastike (onog dijela koji sluzi za postavljanje sjedalice u polulezeci polozaj). Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla u traganju.  :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Osim TL-a i Tintilinica, gdje se jos u Zg-u mogu kupiti sjedalice?
TL-ov mi je izbor  :/

----------


## Mony

I jos jedno pitanje: sto mislite o ovoj sjedalici:
neckermann

----------


## Amalthea

To je zapravo Naniina sjedalica. Nisam ju osobno vidjela, ali proguglaj Nania Beline SP i dobit ćeš dosta toga.

Npr. http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/...escription_tab

----------


## daddycool

> Osim TL-a i Tintilinica, gdje se jos u Zg-u mogu kupiti sjedalice?
> TL-ov mi je izbor  :/


baby media shop

fun4mum

adax

kika

----------

